# Sony Viao connecting to Panasonic HD



## jholguin (Apr 13, 2009)

I am trying to connect my Sony VIAO to my Panasonic HD TV which is a LCD. I used standard VGA ports from the computer to the TV, turned the computer on, however I am getting an error message that indicates "Unsupported video signal" I was wondering if anyone knows how to troubleshoot this and provide input as to how to connect my computer to the tv. Sorry, not a tech please talk in layman terms

kindest


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

You'll need a monitor that works for this.

Check your owner's manual for the TV - it will tell you what resolutions it can accept (usually buried in the back that nobody reads.) Set your Sony to output at one of those resolutions and you should be fine. To do that, open Display Settings by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Appearance and Personalization, clicking Personalization, and then clicking Display Settings.

Under Resolution, move the slider to the resolution you want, and then click Apply.


----------

